# Low tech planted aquarium question.



## Snyder_7 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a 55 gallon tank that I want to turn into a low tech planted aquarium. I'm currently building a hood for it, and I was just wondering what equipment everyone here would recommend. I don't want to shell out money for a Co2 system, because at the moment my budget is exceedingly tight. Anyways, I'm basically looking for a ballpark figure expense-wise for lighting/the ballast (that IS the thing that the lights hook into, right..?) substrate, heater, and enough relatively easy to care for plants to provide an ample amount of cover for the fish that I would eventually add. The main focus here is building an aquarium on a tight budget that’s still functional. 

A general outline of the actual equipment and plants would also be welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Substrate: Turface or Soilmaster (whichever you can find) $15.00 for 50lb. 1 bag will be enough

Heaters: (2x150) $35-$40.00

Lighting scheme: Since your building a hood that will allow many combinations. Shoot for 2 wpg of NO flourescent. 3x40 will work nicely.

Ballast: Workhorse 5 (120). ~$25-30.00.

Endcaps: ~$5.00

Reflector(s): DIY is cheap

Bulbs: Fortunately bulbs for a 48 inch fixture are also cheap. You'll spend less than $20.00 for 3 in the appropiate spectrums (6500K-8800K)


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Simpte, you don't need all thoes things for easy to care for plants.Ok so I'm guessing you're gonna want tropical fish in there also so I won't incluse the stuff you would need for fish.

Simple Flourcent Lamp (it includes full spectrum blubs) - 47+$ (petSmart)

Fertilizer (Optional)- 9$

Heater(s)- 45$ I woulden't say the temerture is all that important for simple plants so 1 heater should do.

Powerhead- 25$ - 35$ for an aquaclear 55 gallon edition

For simple plants you don't need much regular gravel will do for easy to grow ones and a lower WPG will work. Obivously the more WPG you have the more plants you can grow. The stronger lights you haver the more Watts Per Gallon you will have. You'll need the powerhead to spread the heat out evenly.

Also what are you making your hood out of since it could be an issue?


----------



## Snyder_7 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the help everyone.

Any suggestions for plants?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

And what plants would you grow under those conditions, Cheseboy?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

1.Water Sprite

2.Java moss

3.Java fern

4.Anubians


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In a 55 gallon? Thats a LOT of watersprite, anubias, java fern, and moss. Would you just plant the java fern and anubias into the gravel? This tank is supposed to be planted, not just a few plants.


----------

